# De-lamination



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Well it has happened to me. The front of our 30RLS is starting to de-laminate. The good thing is, Keystone has stepped up and is going to take care of it.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

A big contratulations getting it fixed on Keystones dime, since you have a 2006 I'm assuming your 1 year bumper-to-bumper warranty has expired. It seems to me this has been happening a lot lately, self included. It would be interesting to see whoe has/does have a delam issue. Maybe Keystone has been stepping up to prevent some class action litigation. (can I say that?) It's seems that a lot of people have been getting lucky lately.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

oh no, not another case. Glad to hear they are taking care of it! Thats good news.

Im new to TT's. Is this just as common among all TT's of this type of construction? Is most of the cases due to water intrusion into the wall or is it purely the adhesive failing with no help from water?


----------



## DuaneEllison (Feb 26, 2006)

We had that problem with our 26RS and Keystone took care of it. It also did it on the RS and they were both fixed. I sure hope it doesn't happen on our new (SOB) Keystone Cougar. I am not sure what caused it but it was nice that it was fixed. I think ours was in the shop for about a month, but part of the problem there was that the RS went after after the parts were ordered for the front - so when we dropped it off they worked with Keystone to get the parts for that.

Just plan the repair around your trips and go from there! Maybe they will do the diamond plating thing - they wouldn't do it on ours.

Duane...


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

The parts are ordered for ours also. I e-mailed pictures to our dealer and they handled it with Keystone. 
We have not had any water problems and there has been no leakage. It is just a problem that Keystone has been having. By the way, we purchased our camper two years ago in July. They are going to replace the whole front and decals.
Ben


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

All right, I've been meaning to post my delam story but was waiting to get a couple photos, of which I haven't taken "after" photos yet. So I'll go ahead and give a report and add photos later.

On our way home from a trip this past July I noticed 2 small (6" diameter) circles on the front cap between the manual hitch light and the propane tank cover. Thanks to this forum, I've been watching the front closely for problems and probably caught these within a week of their forming. Since we were returning on a Monday, I stopped at Tacoma RV's service dept and had them take a look. They took a couple photos and sent them off to Keystone to find out if Keystone would cover it since the TT was a 2006 that we purchased from them in March 2006. Good news







, Keystone said they would cover it. So Tacoma RV ordered the front cap and when it came in and I took the TT down on a Saturday and picked it up the next week with a new front cap. Other than the 55 mile drive to Tacoma RV (twice) it was a pleasant experience.

Obviously, I'll be keeping a close eye on things through the winter to make sure the replacement cap doesn't have problems but so far so good.

So I'll give a







to Tacoma RV for getting it fixed and a neutral to Keystone. Good for taking care of it, bad for having the problem in the first place.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

After seeing complaints on here about a year ago, I called Keystone to ask about the delam situation, and their explanation was "A bad batch of glue".

It's hard to believe that if that's the real reason, that it's still happening.

We had our front cap replaced 4 months ago due to the beginning stages of delamination. We were lucky, our dealer found it while doing other warranty work, contacted Keystone and got it fixed right away.

Glad to hear you're being taken care of


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

TrainRiders said:


> All right, I've been meaning to post my delam story but was waiting to get a couple photos, of which I haven't taken "after" photos yet. So I'll go ahead and give a report and add photos later.
> 
> On our way home from a trip this past July I noticed 2 small (6" diameter) circles on the front cap between the manual hitch light and the propane tank cover. Thanks to this forum, I've been watching the front closely for problems and probably caught these within a week of their forming. Since we were returning on a Monday, I stopped at Tacoma RV's service dept and had them take a look. They took a couple photos and sent them off to Keystone to find out if Keystone would cover it since the TT was a 2006 that we purchased from them in March 2006. Good news
> 
> ...


Thats good to hear.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> oh no, not another case. Glad to hear they are taking care of it! Thats good news.
> 
> Im new to TT's. Is this just as common among all TT's of this type of construction? Is most of the cases due to water intrusion into the wall or is it purely the adhesive failing with no help from water?


It's common to all brands of fiberglass laminated TTs, but Keystone seems to be having more trouble than some. Mine was adhesive failure and not water related. Mine was built in Aug. '07 and supposed to be well past the time frame of the bad glue period so I suspect something else like manufacturing process or component material that's not suited for lamination. I do not know but I have "read" that the front wall fiberglass is glued to what amounts to heavy grade card board. This does not sound like a product that would last long.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Many of the manufactuers quote that they use a vacuum bonding process yet Keystone does not. Talking with folks in the fiberglass world vacuum bonding is a better process yet still doesn't assure no de-lamination. Problems with the Outback are the flimsy front. They should make it solid plastic and be done with it. That change has been made to the 5th wheels as I understand it.


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Too much back-slapping going on after someone gets a delam fixed when it is 5 days out of warranty. My question is, with so many 2,3,4 yr old trailers doing this, is it a matter of time before they ALL do it? And, will it be 1-2 years before the "repaired" trailers do it again? I see a class-action lawsuit in the future for Keystone. I'm beginning to wonder if I made the correct decision on my Outback purchase.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Tim P said:


> Too much back-slapping going on after someone gets a delam fixed when it is 5 days out of warranty. My question is, with so many 2,3,4 yr old trailers doing this, is it a matter of time before they ALL do it? And, will it be 1-2 years before the "repaired" trailers do it again? I see a class-action lawsuit in the future for Keystone. I'm beginning to wonder if I made the correct decision on my Outback purchase.


I guess we should all be dissapointed in the warranty support of the manufacturer? This issue should not happen but it is good to hear that they are resolving it.

I would be curious to know if a repair has delaminated again.


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

My outback is 2 years old, started to delaminate this summer, and Keystone will only cover parts. Needless to say I can't afford to get the trailer repaired (labor quote almost $ 800.00).


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Tim P said:


> Too much back-slapping going on after someone gets a delam fixed when it is 5 days out of warranty. My question is, with so many 2,3,4 yr old trailers doing this, is it a matter of time before they ALL do it? And, will it be 1-2 years before the "repaired" trailers do it again? I see a class-action lawsuit in the future for Keystone. I'm beginning to wonder if I made the correct decision on my Outback purchase.


Not just 2,3 and 4 YO trailers. Mine delaminated in less than a year!


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> Many of the manufactuers quote that they use a vacuum bonding process yet Keystone does not. Talking with folks in the fiberglass world vacuum bonding is a better process yet still doesn't assure no de-lamination. Problems with the Outback are the flimsy front. They should make it solid plastic and be done with it. That change has been made to the 5th wheels as I understand it.


I have seen problems with one piece fronts also. KZ makes a TT the same floor plan as my 25RSS and I almost bought one but at that time owners were having problems with the one piece caps cracking. Though we bought the OB because it was a much nicer TT.


----------

